# Mexico Stamping



## mithunganguly (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi All,
I require help related to Visa. I had applied for Mexico Work Permit with my old passport which was due to expire. Then I reissued by passport and got a new one in India. AT the time of stamping, Mexico has stamped Visa on my new passport but has mentioned the old passport number in it. When travelling to Mexico I will carry both my old and new passport with me. Do you think there will be any issues while travelling as my Visa is on new passport but has mention of old passport number.

A quick response is much appreciated.

Regards,
Mithun


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

This is an important technical/legal/regulatory question which applies solely to you as contrasted with a wider audience of readers and my thought is you are probably better-off explaining all of this to the staff at one of the 9 Mexican Consular offices in (where it appears you are now living), or at the Mexican Embassy in India (or at whichever office you received the work permission). Best of luck.


----------

